# Scoring Question?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Both the NFAA 5 Spot and the Vegas 3 Spot are shot from 20 yards or 18 meters.

HTH

10 ends of 3 arrows per end. Perfect score 300 30x


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

There are still "some" people out there that think you must cut completely through the line to get the higher value.

However, TOUCHING the line gives you the higher scoring value. 

Also, you have 2 1/2 minutes to shoot your 3 arrows on the Vegas face, and you have 4 minutes to shoot your 5 arrows on the NFAA 5-spot face.

On the 5 spot, you can shoot one arrow on each end into each of the 5 "spots", OR you can choose to shoot all of them in one spot, OR....mix and match.

However, if you mistakenly shoot 6 arrows in an end, the LOWEST 5 arrows are scored, and then you deduct a point for the boo-boo of shooting 6 arrows instead of 5 for that end. If you forget and only shoot 4 arrows, then the "missing" arrow scores as a ZERO.

If you shoot one or more of your arrows into someone else's target...those arrows are ALL ZEROES.

If you "lose one" off the release aid and it flies farther than 10 feet, then it is scored as a zero. If you drop an arrow on the floor, then it does NOT count as a "shot arrow"

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

